# How to get a girlfriend...



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

you only need to be gay!

When I saw my gay brother, Bob, last week he told me how a female friend of his is madly in love with him and under the delusion that she can turn him straight.

I'm straight and I can't get any girl interested in me. Further evidence that life is not fair. Gay guy gets girl he doesn't want. Straight guy gets zip. Why can't life send some girls my way? Unlike Bob, I could find some use for them.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

That's funny. Girls do like gay guys though. I guess it's that forbidden factor, or rather because the guy isn't interested in her at all. They want the thing that doesn't want them and will forever elude them.


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

He's the ultimate challenge. If he ever showed any interest back in her, she would be gone.


----------



## cj (Jan 25, 2004)

Gay men are sensitive, usually more classy than the beer guzzling, tv watching, couch potatoes that are all too typical. They know how to dress to be attractive and often are good dancers. Having had lots of gay men friends, I always loved and appreciated their company. So i can see how a woman would find that attractive in a man and very desirable. 

My gay brother calls women that chase gay men, F-A-G hags.

As for me? Last time i had a guy that was "BI" express an keen interest in me, my response was this - "if you think you are going to stick that thing in me after where its been, you are vastly mistaken" :lol


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

One of my ex's friends just "turned" gay. He gets all kinds of attention now, cause he's one of the girls. But I know he's just a bullsh*tter, because he doesn't fit in anywhere else.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

cj said:


> Gay men are sensitive, usually more classy than the beer guzzling, tv watching, couch potatoes that are all too typical. They know how to dress to be attractive and often are good dancers. Having had lots of gay men friends, I always loved and appreciated their company. So i can see how a woman would find that attractive in a man and very desirable.


Isn't that just stereotypical gay guys? Honestly I don't want to start up a debate and get this closed but why is it that gays are always depicted that way? Are all these guys really even gay? "Gay" today is really just another scene, another label to fit under, for guys that are sensitive or for guys that just want to be different.


----------



## cj (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes of course men are allowed to be sensitive, well dressed, and great dancers without being gay - I just found that too often the "macho" image many they feel they need to maintain just doesn't allow them to be.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> I guess it's that forbidden factor, or rather because the guy isn't interested in her at all. They want the thing that doesn't want them and will forever elude them.


By that analogy, shy guys should have to beat girls off with a stick. A typical shy guy never asks girls out, never flirts with them, never even looks in their eyes. He doesn't give them the time of day - isn't that the ultimate turn-on for girls?



cj said:


> Gay men are sensitive, usually more classy than the beer guzzling, tv watching, couch potatoes that are all too typical. They know how to dress to be attractive and often are good dancers.


Nope, it's not that either. I'm sensitive and classy, I stay away from beer and rarely watch TV, I dress elegantly. Oh, and I'm not so shy for it to be a hindrance. So far it hasn't gotten me one single girl. I can understand the bit about dancing, though. Girls seem to associate it with sex, so they think that a man who is a good dancer must also be good in bed.


----------



## cj (Jan 25, 2004)

Well planewalker you're a pretty cute guy and very intelligent - and if i were 20 years younger i'd be hot on your heels  Dancing is a great way to meet girls - you don't have to worry about knowing how to small talk just to meet them - all you have to say is "Would you care to dance?"
If they are attracted - they will accept - if not they decline. If you ask them a few times and they accept you then ask if you can join them at thier table - really quite simple then as you already have your "in" That is of course if they find you interesting - which i am sure they would.

Besides there is nothing more sexy than slow dancing with a guy.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Planewalker said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's that forbidden factor, or rather because the guy isn't interested in her at all. They want the thing that doesn't want them and will forever elude them.
> ...


No. They would know that most shy guys still "want" them. If they know he's gay, however, then they know that he honestly couldn't give a **** about them. It also helps if the gay guy is attractive, needless to say.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

cj said:


> Well planewalker you're a pretty cute guy and very intelligent - and if i were 20 years younger i'd be hot on your heels.


Apart from stating the obvious, what is your point? :b

Great advice, only the places where people dance are as scarce as hen's teeth. And I don't mean that club dancing that looks like a cross between an epileptic seizure and a particularly bad case of hemorrhoids, I mean *proper* dancing. As in Waltz, English Waltz and Blues.



Zephyr said:


> No. They would know that most shy guys still "want" them.


That would be a very presumptuous claim on their part. Not every guy wants every girl. The rule is: if he doesn't show it, he's not interested. Hence the problem with "just friends". The girl assumes a guy's intentions are only friendly when in fact he wants more.


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

Planewalker said:


> Great advice, only the places where people dance are as scarce as hen's teeth. And I don't mean that club dancing that looks like a cross between an epileptic seizure and a particularly bad case of hemorrhoids, I mean *proper* dancing. As in Waltz, English Waltz and Blues.


How 'bout dance classes? When I was a bachelor, I learned the more sophisticated dance styles--cha cha, swing, and waltz--and managed to ask out an older lady to a dance sponsored by the class.

As for gay men and their friendships with women, in my experience, if it's any indication as to the real reasons for the attraction, it seems that a man's gayness removes the threat of a sexual encounter. It's perfect for women seeking a "just-friends" type of relationship.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Planewalker said:


> And I don't mean that club dancing that looks like a cross between an epileptic seizure and a particularly bad case of hemorrhoids, I mean *proper* dancing. As in Waltz, English Waltz, blues.


Oh yes;-) In some areas "Formal" dancing is coming back..........Sadly, not my area................ It would be awesome!


----------



## segeta (Jun 1, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> hmm well thats interesting. ladies, in case i havent mentioned it, im gay


I do know of some guys who have gone on this tack to get the faghags.


----------



## escapethemilkyway (Nov 11, 2003)

Gay guys tend to be friendlier to me than straight guys. :stu And I guess I find them less intimidating.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

segeta said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > hmm well thats interesting. ladies, in case i havent mentioned it, im gay
> ...


I used the term "faghag" to describe her as well, but my brother tells me that she doesn't fit that category. He asserts that faghags are nice, while the woman in question is a nut job who will make a big, loud public spectacle when rejected, even though, being gay, he surely never lead her to believe that they would ever be anything but friends.

I'm guessing her obsession with my brother is just another one of her assorted mental problems. I know she's collecting SS disability for depression, sounds bipolar from other antics he's told me of and her chasing after a certified homosexual just tops the lunacy cake.

After going to some artsy-fartsy show (that no straight guy would voluntarily attend) he asks her what she thought of it and it becomes crystal clear to him that she only went to be next to him because she doesn't know and doesn't care what they were just watching.

He's known her for years and is trying to decide if he should dump her as a friend since she can't get the message that they are ONLY friends.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I find these generalizations to be bigoted and demeaning for both women and gays.



> 9. Any post which is deemed by the moderators to contain racial, sexual, religious, or any other kind of bigotry, bias, intolerance or hatred will be removed.


----------

